# Upper Age Limit in practice?



## Woodland_Maiden (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi

New to this part of FF.  Wonder if anyone can advise?

Im at the end of my TTC journey , with a long history of miscarriage and IVfs and will shortly be looking into adoption/fostering, although likely we wont start the process until later this year, early next.  I used to be a foster parent some years ago, I would prefer however to adopt.  I know there isnt an upper age limit for adoption however in practice, how  likely is it to have an under 4 year old placed when would be parents are 47;54?

Thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think you will struggle to get a definite answer, as it does vary from area to area.  When we look at adoption the process was about 2 1/2 years and there couldn't be more then 40 yrs between me and the child.  So basically at 47 yrs of age, I couldn't have adopted a child younger then 7 yrs of age.

X


----------



## Woodland_Maiden (Feb 14, 2014)

THanks Stacey, Id heard that too.  So really by the time it all goes through, Im going to be 50 and as such, looking at age 10.  Probably better to include fostering as an option then


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

The upper age limit has been removed and I think with fostering in your background your likely to be welcomed - obviously still depends on good health & mobility.

However, the current UK Adoption & Fostering situation is that many more children are being placed with their birth families or short term FC with the view to trying many times to see if the birth family can parent suitably. Thus the "demand" for young babies & toddlers with few health issues/disabilities is extremely high with many waiting 6-18months+. Many FCs are in positions with no Foslings at all for long periods which was virtually unheard of. The downside of this is frustrated prospective adopters and more LOs being older and subsequently going into LTFC as the majority of adopters wish the younger end.

With this in mind, you may face competition and/or long wait but I truly believe in fate deciding.
Hope this is of help and good luck with your decision.
X


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

WoodlandMum - we were approved in November for 1 child between 0 and 3.5 and my DH is 50 and I am 41. We have found it difficult to find an agency with a young child who is willing to consider us and one LA told us that they wanted a younger couple for their little one. We have now been linked to a 3yr old blue and fingers crossed this will proceed so don't give up hope.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi. It really does depend on your agency - we were nearly 42 and 51 when we brought our 9 month home.  Age was never an issue for us, I don't even remember it being discussed during hs, just our health. Good luck


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

My husband was 46 when we brought our 8 month home and age was not mentioned but I am a bit of an adoption chickling at 34.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi
Phone around different agencies and local authorities and ask. They will tell you and some have age limits but others don't. A lot of the people in our preparation class were in mid - late 40s. I know one was told she could adopt a 4 year old which is what she wanted. Our LA said they prefer no more than 45 years between age of parent and child. So at 49/50 you could still be considered for a 4 year old. 
If you could consider siblings you would be moe likely to have younger children placed as fewer people will take them on. 
Ours are 1 and 2 years old and DH is 50 but I'm 40. Nobody was interested in his age at all as I am main carer and we are both fit and active. 

Wishing you the best of luck xxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

On our 2nd approval we were 47 and 51 yrs, we wanted to be approved for 4+, we were approved and the panel asked us to drop our age down to 2 yrs which we were happy to do as it was our daughter was 5 when she came home, our older son was 6 when he came home. 
There are a lot of 'older' children out there who desperately need families, we have never for one minute regretted not having gone for younger children, our children are just the best, and I would encourage anyone just to have a think about going for an older child.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Well said Miny
One of our friends adopted a 5 year old and she is absolutely delightful. They are all so happy. 
Being able to explain things to our children would make things easier. Toddlers are very confused indeed. 

Also you wouldn't have to wait long at all if you decided to take on an older child. 

Looking back we were afraid to take an older child for fear of them having more issues. I honestly feel differently now we have the children, it seems less important it's just about the right child / children. 

The 5 year old who my friend adopted has slotted so well into her new family. Although we are still early days our 2 year old is struggling much more than her 5 year old did at the same stage. And our 1 year old is terribly confused and sad and we can't explain anything to him. So young age doesn't necessarily mean easier transition.


----------



## Woodland_Maiden (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello ladies and thank you for all your messages. . I am 47 now and my partner 53 but guessing it's going to take some time to be approved and more so to organise placement. I Have already fostered teens but we would prefer to try and see if we would be eligible for under 4s first....but obviously we would be a little flexible Having been someone wha was in care myself, I do appreciate the need for adoption of older children, ie much older, this just isn't right for us ATM .  We would be happy to take sibling group too 

I wasnt aware you could apply outside your local authority, interesting


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

we have recently had our los move in and from start to finish the process took one year. we were enquiring in feb 14 apporved in sept 14 porfiles for boys in oct 14 and moved in feb15 xx hope that helps xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Barnardo's - if your a chickling what does that make me.....only 26 (27 soon!)


----------

